# My BMW at night



## jeffffd (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been wanting to try this technique for a while and finally had time tonight. I got the idea from this article on the Strobist web site.
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2007/12/got-few-dozen-flashes-sitting-around-no.html

I attached two flashes to a light stand and used a 30 second exposure. During the exposure, I walked around the car moving the light stand and triggering the flashes every few steps. I cheated a bit in that I thought the car was too dark so I combined the image with another I had taken this night where I just "painted" the car with flashes.

-Jeff


----------



## dubis (Dec 30, 2006)

BMW should be paying you! That's wicked pissa!


----------



## jeffffd (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks! Even if they were paying me, I suspect they'd get it all back!

-Jeff


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

nice job:thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a sweet shot! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya

I think that just looks fantastic! very well done on getting the effect! I must start to get my head around doing nice relatively easy pictures like this !

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## beamerfreaker12 (Mar 4, 2011)

jeffffd said:


> angieslist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is a great looking car. Is it really yours? It looks like it has been airbrushed or something. Like one of those supermodels haha, but to be honest this would probably turn my head quicker


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

Strobist is a great blog. I'm a pro photographer and read his stuff all the time. he has a really good book on flash called The Hotshoe diaries.


----------



## tobias shipper (Mar 16, 2011)

The image looks great, very profesional. Are you a photographer?


----------



## jeffffd (Jan 13, 2011)

tobias shipper said:


> The image looks great, very profesional. Are you a photographer?


Thank you. I assume you mean professional photographer? No, just an avid hobbyist. Maybe when I retire I'll supplement my retirement income with some photography work but for now, it is just for fun.


----------



## adanguy19 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is one sweet ride. That’s a beautiful shot of a beautiful car.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

+1


----------

